# newbie



## cloaked211 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hey all, have been doing some basic woodworking but not very familiar with the router specs etc. I was getting ready to make some drawer fronts and bought a really expensive cabinet making bit and realized not only did it not fit the new router table I bought (too wide) but it also wasn`t recommended for my router. Should I try and adapt my router table with a new plate even though the safety cover would be too small and would anyone have some suggestions for a what type of router I should get to use strictly for my table while keeping my plunge router for smaller jobs.Thanks in advance
Kevin in VA


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI cloaked211

I would suggest you put the bit back in the box and return it and then get the..
Vertical Raised Panel Router Bits

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/raised_panel_router_bits2.html

You can use them in a standard router table easy..and use the router you now have they take less power to turn..

===========


cloaked211 said:


> Hey all, have been doing some basic woodworking but not very familiar with the router specs etc. I was getting ready to make some drawer fronts and bought a really expensive cabinet making bit and realized not only did it not fit the new router table I bought (too wide) but it also wasn`t recommended for my router. Should I try and adapt my router table with a new plate even though the safety cover would be too small and would anyone have some suggestions for a what type of router I should get to use strictly for my table while keeping my plunge router for smaller jobs.Thanks in advance
> Kevin in VA


----------

